# female-Pachymantis-bicingulata



## Bennie34 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello everyone did a very quick insects macro with sample setup build in flash.


----------



## Overread (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks almost like she's made of metal in that first shot. And very striking wings on the subject as well,


----------



## jriepe (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice and A very interesting looking creature.  Nice detail.

Jerry


----------

